# Do you think my Custard will survive??



## Ettiene (19/1/18)

10% Van. Cust Capp v1
3% Cheesecake GC tfa
2% VBIC tfa
2% Dulce de Leche tfa
2% Vanillin 10 tfa
0.5% Sweetner tfa

Your input.
Please???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> 10% Van. Cust Capp v1
> 3% Cheesecake GC tfa
> 2% VBIC tfa
> 2% Dulce de Leche tfa
> ...



Hi brother, where are you getting your % from or are you just winging it? 10% Vanilla Custard is waaaaayyyyyyy to much unless you planning on using the juice is a cleromiser type device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## DanielSLP (19/1/18)

Hey man. These percentages are way to high and you need to do half of those percents. I suggest you double your volume to cut the percentages in half. 

If you made 100ml then you can add another 100ml of just vg pg and nic

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (20/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> 10% Van. Cust Capp v1
> 3% Cheesecake GC tfa
> 2% VBIC tfa
> 2% Dulce de Leche tfa
> ...



If I was to tweak this I'd go with:
4% Van. Cust Capp v1
3% Cheesecake GC tfa
2% VBIC tfa
1% Dulce de Leche tfa
0.5-1%% Vanillin 10 tfa
0.5% Sweetner tfa v(Might leave this out as the Dulce will bring enough sweetness to this recipe)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Ettiene (20/1/18)

Greyz said:


> If I was to tweak this I'd go with:
> 4% Van. Cust Capp v1
> 3% Cheesecake GC tfa
> 2% VBIC tfa
> ...


Steeping Time suggested?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ettiene (20/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi brother, where are you getting your % from or are you just winging it? 10% Vanilla Custard is waaaaayyyyyyy to much unless you planning on using the juice is a cleromiser type device.


Im either dripping of using rdta @ 100 watts(tesra invader 3)

What would you suggest I use Capp. Van Cust as n single flavour. Ever with vbic tfa of cheesecake tfa.
That the flavours I have available.

Any input on percentage will help as I have wasted SO much concentrates trying to create somthing vapable

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ettiene (20/1/18)

I think I wi


DanielSLP said:


> Hey man. These percentages are way to high and you need to do half of those percents. I suggest you double your volume to cut the percentages in half.
> 
> If you made 100ml then you can add another 100ml of just vg pg and nic


I think I will do that.
So I guess 4 weeks will be ideal to taste is the recipe turn out OK?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (20/1/18)

Just from the first line on your recipe, I’d have to say No, it won’t survive.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> Im either dripping of using rdta @ 100 watts(tesra invader 3)
> 
> What would you suggest I use Capp. Van Cust as n single flavour. Ever with vbic tfa of cheesecake tfa.
> That the flavours I have available.
> ...



Yip then your Vanilla Custard is way too high brother.
Single flavour will be vapable but not as All day Vape.
Can you share with us all the concentrates you have and we can maybe give you some recipes?

I found the best way to get into diy and if you wanna make your own creations is to follow available recipes and learn what % those recipes use and when you vape the juice you can actually pick up how the concentrates unfold.

So if for Eg you going for a Strawberry Ice Cream your recipe will be eg-

2% Cap Vanilla Custard
3% TFA Vanilla Ice Cream
1.5% Bavarian Cream
3% Inw Strawberry
1% TFA Strawberry Ripe
0.5% Sweetner

You will vape it and see ok the strawberry tastes a little sweet let me drop the Inw to 2% and pick up the Straw Ripe to 2%
Or im not getting enough vanilla so i need to pick up the TFA Van Ice Cream a little etc...

By doing this you will start learning how strong at what % a flavouring tastes like and not go through so much wastage.

I started the same way as you and just made my own rubbish cause it sounds easy on paper but when you dont know what you doing you can make a real mess and waste alot.

So my personal opinion is follow available recipes untill you gain a understanding of concentrate flavourings and in no time you will be experimenting with a better understanding of the concentrates in use .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (20/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> Steeping Time suggested?



Anything with CAP Vanilla Custard needs a minimum 2 weeks steep, preferably 3 weeks if you can wait that long.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## ET (20/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> Steeping Time suggested?



Steeping time anything from 2 weeks to 6 months. Custard containing juices like time

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## popeskill (20/1/18)

I don't agree that VC is too high. There are plenty of recipes that use even more than 10% VC. Some of them being the most successful juices ever. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Steyn777 (21/1/18)

@popeskill I don't see where the VC percentage was listed?

Because you will have to search far and wide for a juice that has less than 50% VC...think you misunderstood something

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (21/1/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @popeskill I don't see where the VC percentage was listed?
> 
> Because you will have to search far and wide for a juice that has less than 50% VC...think you misunderstood something




hi, perhaps you mean VG ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (21/1/18)

Lol, sorry, my bad...doi. note to self; remember your wear glasses!

Interested in this thread cause I myself DIY custard...always looking for ideas to get better.

Apologies @popeskill

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## popeskill (21/1/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Lol, sorry, my bad...doi. note to self; remember your wear glasses!
> 
> Interested in this thread cause I myself DIY custard...always looking for ideas to get better.
> 
> Apologies @popeskill


No worries. VC refers to vanilla custard. Cap VC at 10% is perfectly fine and many recipes call for this or even higher. That being said, if you do use VC at these percentages enjoy your 10 year steep time. /s LOL

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ettiene (22/1/18)

popeskill said:


> I don't agree that VC is too high. There are plenty of recipes that use even more than 10% VC. Some of them being the most successful juices ever.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



Sorry. I pressed thumbs down by mistake. Now I cant chage is.
Really sorry popeskill.
I meant so press thumbs up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ettiene (23/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Yip then your Vanilla Custard is way too high brother.
> Single flavour will be vapable but not as All day Vape.
> Can you share with us all the concentrates you have and we can maybe give you some recipes?
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ettiene (23/1/18)

Ettiene said:


> View attachment 119806


All TFA

Reactions: Like 1


----------

